# My consultant always asks "have we met before?" - what should I reply?



## Juliemonty30 (Nov 7, 2007)

I have PCOS and have seen the same consultant every year for 15 years, of course he sees thousands of people, but now I see him for Clomid scans, up to 5 times a month, all in the same week... and every time I (and others I know) see him, he says, good morning, have we met... 

How reassuring that he is really on top of things, I then have to say yes and explain my situation in the 10 seconds before he scans me and he is off out the door before I can get my knickers back on, no time for discussions...

I call it "Carry on Conceiving" and if I don't laugh I will cry, so I need suggestions for funny remarks back to him!  I was thinking...

... you do look very fimiliar, were you ever a contestant on The Weakest Link?


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Julie

I know what you mean hun, its very frustrating.

I think we just have to appreciate as you say that he does see thousands of people.  What does bother me though is when I went private to see my gynae he recognised me everytime!!  

Good luck with the clomid.

Bev xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I would be sooo tempted to say 

Well you may not recognise my face, but I  blumming hope you recognise my notes/scans


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I like the weakest link one    it is bloomin annoying isn't it but I guess they do see lots and lots of women and prob doesn't concentrate much on your face ..too busy looking at ovaries and things .. try not to take it to heart hunny.. as long as he knows his stuff when scanning you ..that is the main thing  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Julie will blow you some lucky bubbles .. x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i would flash my bits and then ask if he remembered me....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats cos you are a hussy Jo


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have you all met Jo the hussy      we all love her    but she does like to flash her wares lol 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi    looks like cat has done my intro for me....


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)




----------

